# Terk HDTVo



## Buckaroo Banzai (Dec 29, 2006)

Long time reader, first time poster. I purchased the Terk HDTVo about 4 weeks ago, installed it on my roof and received roughly a 90 on the strength meter on all my local OTA HD channels (DirecTV subscriber). That was the case for a couple of weeks anyway until one day the signal just disappeared. The antenna hasn't moved, the weather isn't bad, nothing visible has changed, but now I have little to no signal. I get the same signal strength with or without the antenna connected so I'm 99% sure the antenna crapped out on me and that brings me to my point: has anyone on here purchased one of these and experienced any similar problems? I'm just so perplexed how I could have great reception one day and then POOF, it's gone. I'm pretty new to the HD OTA arena so any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. According to antennaweb.org I'm anywhere from 18.6 to 19.8 miles from the big four affiliates, with three reds and one blue for antenna recommendations. I am located in the eastern part of Tallahassee, FL.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Buckaroo Banzai said:


> The antenna hasn't moved, the weather isn't bad, nothing visible has changed, but now I have little to no signal.


I'm reminded of the old joke, "How many computer repairmen does it take to change a flat tire? Five; four to lift up the car and one to change all the tires until they find the bad one."


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

This is a powered antenna, if your powersupply fails or is disconnected you will get nothing. Be sure the power inserter is plugged up and working.

Try a $25 U-75R from Radio Shack.


----------



## Buckaroo Banzai (Dec 29, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> This is a powered antenna, if your powersupply fails or is disconnected you will get nothing. Be sure the power inserter is plugged up and working.
> 
> Try a $25 U-75R from Radio Shack.


Thanks Jim. It was pulling a decent signal even w/o the preamp switched on so that's not the case either. I'm stumped. I even took it apart to have a look and all the connections looked fine. Based on my research I had already decided to pick up a U-75R at lunch today and when I got back and saw your post that pretty much validated that decision for me. :biggthump

Thanks again.


----------



## NoCalME (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a little surprised you were able to get ~90 signal strength on all of your OTA channels with three of them in the red. The HDTVo has a Blue CEA code, and only one of your OTA channels is in the blue.

I installed an HDTVo about the same time as you, although mine is mounted on a chain link fence post mounted about 5' off the ground and it's been trouble-free. My locals are 16.2 to 19.1 miles away with yellow and blue CEA codes and my signal strengths range from the high 80s to low 90s. 

Have you tried re-scanning for your OTA channels? Our local NBC affiliate has been having a lot of problems recently, so I sometimes have to re-scan for local channels with my DirecTV HR10-250.


----------



## Buckaroo Banzai (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep, I tired rescanning, rebooted both my boxes, nothing worked. I put up the U-75R today and I'm getting ~ 60 on the strongest one. It's very perplexing to say the least, and frustrating as hell too. I'm headed to Lowe's right now for a couple of Channel Master preamps (1 for each box) to see what that'll do. I even went into the attic to replace the crappy old splitter I was using with a professional grade Antronix. That did nothing. I understand that splitting degrades the signal somewhat but, like I said, on my initial install I was pulling b/w 85-95, cheapo splitter and all. 
As for the red/blue ratings, I have no explanation for that. I do know the blue rated one, my CBS affiliate, was definitely the strongest of them. 
I don't really know what, when or why, I just want the dadgum setup back that I had!:bang
Thanks for all the input/advice.


----------



## NoCalME (Dec 30, 2006)

> I do know the blue rated one, my CBS affiliate, was definitely the strongest of them.


Yes, that would make sense. With the other 3 OTA channels rated red, they must be fairly weak considering your close proximity to the transmission towers.

Did you try hooking up your OTA coax cable directly to the input on your TV instead of your satellite receiver to see if that made any difference?


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Replace any connectors or splitters you have outside between the Terk and your TV. I've only had problems like yours once, and the culprit was a grounding block that had corroded. Not all splitters and grounding blocks are weatherproof. given that many are made in third-world countries, there is no way to know what metal they were made of or how weatherproof they will be, even if the box they came in said "weatherproof" on it.


----------

